# Another kick in the teeth... Cant take much more :-(



## mrssuz2014 (Mar 8, 2014)

So, not only does my hubby have 95% antisperm antibodies meaning ICSI is our only hope (and as I have older children from previous marriage we cant get help, in a heap of debt and looking into loans that will bankrupt us)... I now find out that the tiny fibroids i have are going to prevent any treatment by fertility clinics anyway, and my own gynaecologist says they are not causing harm so the chances of them helping on the NHS are nil. My DH is 27 years old and facing life never being a father... Our ttc road is nearing a dark and lonely end :-( x


----------



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

Maybe research abroad sometimes its cheaper and they may sort out your fibroids too!


----------

